# Hobie Outfitter or Jackson Big Tuna??



## sharkfishingmom (Dec 18, 2012)

I posted a few days ago about trying to decide on a tandem kayak. After much research and talking with hubby - it dawned us that we only live 35 minutes from Old Hickory Lake and there are two others within an hour drive - we absolutely would/could use the kayaks here and the kids would love it. We think we are going to get two Tarpon120's for the two boys and to double as bait runners - but still would like two tandems to have the girls out fishing, etc. (they just aren't ready for their own yet)

My hubby got to looking at the Big Tuna and all the reviews I can find are good. He would eventually put a bassyak on it  I'm sure! Since we will only be in your area (florida/navarre) the most 30 days a year he thinks the Big Tuna will really fit the bill for him fishing.

With that said, we went to the only Hobie dealer in our area on Friday and saw an 2011 Outfitter (that's all he had) - and I must say I looked at it and thought - that is small. Where in the world would I put some fishing rods, a cooler, etc.?:blink: And he wants $2600 for it! I can order a 2013 for $2699

Sooo - do I really want to go that route? Do I really need/want a Hobie if I'm only going to be in the ocean only 30 days a year?

Advice? Man I wish there was somewhere close that I could go and demo all these boats! You all are so lucky!!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

The Big Tuna is a great paddle yak but I still say Hobie is the way to go. Hands free fishing makes all the difference, imo.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been fishing an Outfitter for about 6 years now. I bought it so that I could take my kids or wife out with me.

It is very stable and there is a good bit of storage room. I added a milk crate for my drink cooler and rod holders. Fish bag goes in the front seat when I am alone and in front of the passengers feet when I have a partner. I never use or take the front pedals as they really aren't needed as much as the extra room.

The hobie price seems high, but when you add up the cost of the seats, paddles and mirage drives that are included in the package, its not that much more than another good quality kayak.

If exercise,paddling and touring are your main objective, you may want to go with a paddle yak. If fishing is a priority, I would definitely go with a hobie.

Go for a test drive before you buy. It's hard to understand the difference between paddling and peddling until you have done both.

Good luck

Bryan


----------



## sharkfishingmom (Dec 18, 2012)

Bryan - do you leave the pedals out even when you have someone with you? Is there something you put where the mirage drive goes so that water doesn't splash in? I will have my 7 yr old daughter with me. Don't know how much help she will be with the pedals, her nick name is little bit.:lol:

My husband is all for me going with an outfitter. I guess I've just seen the storage available on the Big Tuna and we've actually seen the Tarpons and there is a big difference - so it is me that is second guessing.

I knew going in what the price was (and am willing to pay it)- I just couldn't believe that a dealer is trying to sell me a 2011 boat with an almost 2013 price tag. I was originally told it was a 2012, and when we were there he said it was a 2012, however on a quote it specifically says with the serial number - 2011! The boat looks like it has been used - there are scratches on it, etc. and when I asked if it had been in the water I was told no - those are all "shipping" scratches. Umm, ok.

Not to mention, after we got there and started talking with him and his sales guy - I learned that they haven't sold any hobies in two years, nor have they ordered any new ones or plan on ordering any since they aren't selling in our area. The three boats he has (two outfitters and one single something) is what he has had since 2010/2011. He was alittle agressive for my liking and was really trying to get me to buy all three boats

He is the only dealer in my state - so if I do want to order a Hobie I will have to order online.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I ordered mine online not a problem fedex or ups will deliver. Mine came wrapped in bubble wrap and no scratches

I did not go with the hobie as it is to much money if you are new and not sure what you want and how much you will use it.

I opted for the Ocean Kayak Trident 13, not it is customized and has plenty of room for me, I use it both lakes and bay fishing. If the sport is something you like you can always sell it and upgrade later. Lot of money to spend on a whim,.Big tuna is fine for your hubby.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

There is a plug that goes into the Drive Well when a drive is not being used. You should receive 2 with a new boat. I don't ever use the front drive even when I take my wife or brother. It really isn't needed unless the passenger just wants exercise. 

There is another tandem model "Oasis" that is more geared for touring than fishing (only has rod holders in the back). But still very stable. It also has the ability to steer from the front seat. The Outfitter does not. If you look at that model, I would stick with a 2012 or 2013 model as they were just updated this year. On the Outfitter, you could look back as far as 2008 if you find used.

On the 2011 serial number, you may want to call around or shop online. From what I have seen in the past, some dealers will discount about 10% for a demo or last years model. My brother purchased a demo from a dealer up north for a Significant discount as they were closing down for winter.

Shipping is not a big deal. They will wrap it up in bubble wrap and insure it. Just inspect it well before signing for it.

Bryan


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm sitting on old hickory at my FIL's lake house as I type this. You really gotta try out a hobie if you are contemplating it. I have never used the big tuna, but the bigger and higher profile a kayak is the more the wind really affects it. It becomes a huge factor really.


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just to throw another manufacturer out there to consider, and certainly not to bash another manufacturer, and the main reason I got into Malibu's. The Gator Hatch. I bought my first Malibu so that I could take my son fishing with me, and so that I wouldn't have to get a tandem. But that was my personal preference. It's also kind of my job to promote them . Here are some obligatory pics of my son on the Gator Hatch.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll thow in my 2 cents worth.

I had a Hobie for years as my fishing yak.

When my boys were young I wanted a kayak for them. I borrowed a paddle kayak and spent the next several hours watching these young kids trying to paddle against the wind and struggling to steer vi paddling. Knowing how easy pedaling was I took them to the Hobie dealer and demo'd an outfitter. Wind--no Prob, Steering- no prob. They cam back to shore all smiles because it was fun not work.

I bought one on the spot. My kids have used it and my wife and I enjoy couple yakking too.

Good luck.


----------

